# Brauche Meinungen zu IPX-Server



## DanKie (16. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Provider für Root-Server und würde nun gerne mal von Euch wissen wie Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter sind.

Habe in einem anderen Forum (abserviert4free.net/forum) gelesen das die dort überhauptnichts von IP-Exchange und IPX-Server halten.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da ein bißchen Entscheidungshilfe geben.

Wäre schön wenn ne kleine Pro / Kontra-Liste dabei rauskommen würde.

Gruß,
Daniel.


----------



## Tommy (16. März 2004)

Schau dir mal diesen Thread an: http://www.vbulletin-germany.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9241


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. März 2004)

Randbermerkung:

tutorials.de läuft auf einem IPX Server!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. März 2004)

http://forum.webhostlist.de/active/thread.jspa?threadID=24128&tstart=60


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (16. März 2004)

Hoi, 

wie Du unserem Impressum entnehmen kannst, vertrauen wir auch auf die Leistungen von IPX -Server, so schlecht kann die Dienstleistung also schonmal nicht sein  

Wir haben unsere Seiten seit Herbst 2003 dort liegen und bisher sind wir noch nicht mit größeren Problemen konfrontiert worden. Die Anbindung des Rechenzentrums kann man inzwischen als absolut zufriedenstellend bezeichnen, da nach mehreren DDos-Attacken die Infrastruktur durch IPX stark ausgebaut wurde und das wohl auch künftig geschehen wird. Auch ist die Bereitschaft vorhanden, Sonderwünsche des Kunden wie z.B. das Anlegen von zusätzlichen IP-Adressen oder ein Hardware-Upgrade unbürokratisch zu lösen. 

Das einzige Problem, was sich momentan ergibt ist, dass sehr viele Neukunden zu IPX strömen und deswegen der E-Mail-Support unter Volllast steht, weswegen eine Antwort auch mal ein paar Tage auf sich warten lassen kann. Die wenigen technischen Fragen (z.B. zu einem Kernel-Update) wurden aber absolut kompetent beantwortet, Du kannst also davon ausgehen, dass da keine Anfänger am Werk sind. 

Für unsere Zwecke ist das Angebot mit Sicherheit eines der besten auf dem Markt und wir sehen aktuell keinen Grund, zu einem anderen Anbieter zu wechseln.


----------



## DanKie (17. März 2004)

Hallo,

danke für die zahlreichen Antworten und Links zum Thema.

Allerdings weiss ich jetzt garnicht mehr was ich davon halten soll.
Mindestens genausoviele Positive als auch Negative Meinungen zu IPX-Server.

Werd mir das wohl nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Kennt Ihr alternativen zu IPX-Server?

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit Euren Anbietern gemacht?

Gruß,
Daniel.


----------

